# Acheved my highest elevation climb today!!



## Vikz250 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello folks! very Happy to say that I achieved my highest elevation of my cycling "career" today!!According to Strava its 2,917 ft of elevation gain but according to runkeeper its 3,040ft so I'll just say 3,000 ft of elevation gain, with a continuous grade of 6% to 6.5% and with a peak of 10.5% grade. Again according to strava its a CAT 4 ascent whatever that means. My plan was just do my normal extended downhill and uphill climb but I just told myself "let me see how far can I climb, but before I knew it I was already at the point of no return in my climb which mean I'm already up here why not just suck-it up and go for it!!..I was kinda a little worried during my ascent because its starting to rain and I don't really want to descent in the rain but what the heck I said I'll just be careful on the downhill. My max speed was only 37.5 mph because i was on my breaks most my descent, and yes I learned something today to, going at that speed the raindrops HURTS! and its is freaking cold!!..Anyway I know most of you guys probably do this kind of climb everyday of the week but for me I'm stoked!!..So what is your highest elevation gain of your cycling "career"??..some screen shots of Strava and some pics of my bike in the open road at the top..


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Climbing hills and mountains is almost an unhealthy obsession for some people, glad you are catching the fever.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

looks like a hell of an effort. congratulations.:thumbsup:

what gearing does that giant have? i have the same frame, but mine is a triple.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

next target, 10,000 ft


----------



## Vikz250 (Jun 3, 2013)

i replaced my whole group to full shimano 105's. from my crank set to the gears,brakes etc. and what a big difference, still saving money to replace my wheel set to Easton EA50 Aero wheel set.


dnice said:


> looks like a hell of an effort. congratulations.:thumbsup:
> 
> what gearing does that giant have? i have the same frame, but mine is a triple.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Looks great. I wonder what is the distance between this climb and your home?


----------



## Vikz250 (Jun 3, 2013)

oh its just close to 4 miles of all downhill, the area where we live is already at maybe 1200ft above sea level


ToffieBoi said:


> Looks great. I wonder what is the distance between this climb and your home?


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Vikz250 said:


> oh its just close to 4 miles of all downhill, the area where we live is already at maybe 1200ft above sea level


You are really lucky. I really like climbing but both cities I am living;
In Istanbul or in Krakow, I should ride around 100km to start riding on a real mountain.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

I was just in your neck of the woods, yesterday - riding the Chelan Century. You live in a very pretty area with a tremendous variety of terrain. 
When you're ready and feel like really challenging yourself, the second loop of the ride includes McNeil Canyon. 7 miles of continual climbing. The first 5 or so miles seems to hover between 7-9% grade, which is hard, but manageable. The last 1.5 - 2 mile segment doesn't drop below 10%, peaks at 13%, and is just a grind. Enjoy!


----------



## Vikz250 (Jun 3, 2013)

yah i heard about that ride, one of my neighbors did that ride yesterday, he is a more advanced cyclist than I am, it was a century ride right?? yah i might look into that route soon..


old'n'slow said:


> I was just in your neck of the woods, yesterday - riding the Chelan Century. You live in a very pretty area with a tremendous variety of terrain.
> When you're ready and feel like really challenging yourself, the second loop of the ride includes McNeil Canyon. 7 miles of continual climbing. The first 5 or so miles seems to hover between 7-9% grade, which is hard, but manageable. The last 1.5 - 2 mile segment doesn't drop below 10%, peaks at 13%, and is just a grind. Enjoy!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I like to climb, but I don't do climbs like that every day, because there aren't any like that around here (the highest elevation in this state is only about 2400 feet). So my hilly rides feature lots of short climbs -- the longest ones are 2-3 miles, climbing 600-700 feet.

My personal longest climb was the ride up the Haleakala volcano in Maui - sea level to 10,000 feet.


----------



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice bike is your Giant a TCR or a OCR? I have a 2002 OCR Elite 1 great bikes. Also congratulations on your climb.


----------

